# Jealous of my parents because they have passionate sex every night



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Does anyone else get annoyed when their parents have sex? It makes me sad, because I do not have anyone to have sex with right now. How do you cope?


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

EW D:


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

O.O


*sips tea*


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

um move out of parents' place?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

find god


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> Does anyone else get annoyed when their parents have sex? It makes me sad, because I do not have anyone to have sex with right now. How do you cope?


Sorry can't relate, I can just imagine.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't have any advice for jealousy.I haven't expeirnced that emotion since I was a kid.I did find these links for you though. 
http://www.pathwaytohappiness.com/relationship_jealousy.html
http://www.wikihow.com/Handle-Jealousy


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Ha so much wrong with this but it is funny. Well good on them, but its not really an apples/apples problem. Their ability to keep things good should if anything serve as a good example of how to keep the home fires burning.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't even know if my parents have sex.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> O.O
> 
> *sips tea*


Lol.. xD


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

SilentLuke said:


> I don't even know if my parents have sex.


Me neither. I seriously doubt they have because they don't like each other.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

pouria19 said:


> Me neither. I seriously doubt they have because they don't like each other.


Right, same here.. but there was that tragic moment .......e.e

I popped in on them....

in my freakin' room ...

it still scares me today e.e


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> Right, same here.. but there was that tragic moment .......e.e
> 
> I popped in on them....
> 
> ...


:um


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

Gotta admit, the title made me smirk.

I don't think my parents do it; I've never heard my parents doing it, but I always knock on the door if it's late at night.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'd be grossed out.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd be really jealous too  sucks


----------

